# Fantasy In D minor - Allegro Con Fuoco for Piano



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Any pianist interested in performing this can email me for the score at [email protected]

The Score is available free of charge

Cheers,

Saul Dzorelashvili


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

It starts like a fugue...then it goes outside the box. I loved it! Sadly, I don't play piano though. 

I'd like to hear more. Do you have any more stuff like this?


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Celloman, glad you enjoyed this work, I will post more of my works on the site.

Cheers


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Really interesting. Well done.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank You, Burroughs, glad you found it interesting, thanks for listening.


----------

